# Synch Desktop to Ipad



## albrigi (Apr 15, 2014)

Adobe says "You can sync photos that are in a Lightroom collection. Click the Sync Collection icon next to the collection name".  

I have many collections, but the only place that the icon appears is to the left of a collection that synced previously from my iPad.

Even if I create a new collection, no icon appears for me to click

So am I missing something here - is the ability to send photos from LRM to my iPad in place yet?

I hope someone out there can give me guidance.

Alan


----------



## clee01l (Apr 15, 2014)

Collections can only be static collections not Smart Collections and they can not be empty.

You also have to have LR5.4 installed and a Creative cloud subscription which give you access to the Adobe cloud storage.


----------



## albrigi (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks so much.  sometimes the obvious is just too obvious!  It works beautifully.


----------

